

Ask HN: What are your top three pain points? - sparknlaunch12

Curious to hear from others what your top three pain points are? What would you throw money at someone to fix?<p><i>pain point n. a level of difficulty sufficient to motivate someone to seek a solution or an alternative; a problem or difficulty.</i>
======
relaunched
This type of question comes up a lot. I can appreciate you are using the
highly regarded problem / solution, vitamin not a painkiller approach to
finding an idea, but STOP!

HN probably isn't a good place to start. We're not typical. For example: I
want a tool to help me memorize new VIM commands...probably not a good
business.

Start with a problem you care about...cause you'll be working very hard on it,
for a long time, to turn it into a business. When you find a problem, seek
some sort of confirmation. Then, build an mvp and see if folks will use it.

Good Luck

~~~
sparknlaunch12
> _This type of question comes up a lot. I can appreciate you are using the
> highly regarded problem / solution, vitamin not a painkiller approach to
> finding an idea, but STOP!_

Appreciated this is a bit of a niche user base however was just testing the HN
waters. Wanted to see if any common themes came up.

------
staunch
Buying lunch and dinner at the office. Related: keeping fridge stocked with
drinks.

BUT I'm a cheap bastard. I wouldn't pay much over my own price of these things
for someone to take care of them for me. In an ideal world it wouldn't cost me
_anything_ additional.

How that could work is if you could make an affiliate-style deal with
restaurants to take 5% (or whatever) of their money.

Same thing with drinks. I buy them at a supermarket. You could buy them from a
wholesaler and get them to me for the same price I normally pay.

To make these _really_ big I think they absolutely have to be low-margin
busineses. It's _easy_ to do these kinds of business if you charge a lot but I
think they could be _huge_ if you figured out how to do it on a very low
margin.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Use these guys at our office, check them out: <http://www.betterworks.com/>

~~~
staunch
Funny enough I'm 3 blocks away from them in Santa Monica and have met some of
those guys. I've checked it out before but it didn't seem to be quite what I
want -- going to sign up and give it a shot. Thanks for the reminder.

~~~
relaunched
Hurry up on that. They seem to be facing major layoffs.

~~~
staunch
Just read that story. Guess they just built out sales/marketing way too fast.
Says they've still got $5M in the bank though, so they'll be around a while.

------
AznHisoka
I'll give you 1: A Mobile app review exchange program

Something like LinkExchange for mobile apps. A legitimate service where users
exchange reviews in the App Store. But you don't have the obligation to write
a positive one. The service is meant to give both parties some initial social
proof, and constructive feedback on what needs to be improved.

I'm not talking about fake paid reviews you can buy for $10 for 50 or
whatever. I'm talking about real reviews from users who actually downloaded
the app and tried it.

~~~
sparknlaunch12
What is the pain point this would solve?

Mobile App Developers looking for honest reviews of their apps?

~~~
AznHisoka
app developers looking for social proof/reviews

------
PonyGumbo
I would love to be able to offload my support queue a few days a week.

------
damoncali
Customer acquisition cost.

